# Error code:-2147467259



## Ulquiorra (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello! I'm not an expert about computers and tecnology.. I'm an expert on Manga! I've got a question: When I try to run maplestory, it says :Error code:-2147467259. That's really weird. Can anyone please explain what's going one?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Check out this thread. It's a little dated, but it should help anyway.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you very much! I didn't know this forum is soo fast!


----------



## Ulquiorra (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh noes! Lavasoft Ad-Aware link doesn't work! I can't go on with the steps! What now?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try this link - http://www.lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php


----------

